

One Handed Clock using canvas and js - cubicle67
http://quietcode.com/clock/

======
cubicle67
It's been pretty hot here yesterday (40ºC) and I was a bit bored, so I had a
go at designing a clock with only one hand. I was happy with the result, but
then didn't have anyone to show it to, hence this post.

Works in Chrome and Safari and on iOS devices except the colours are a bit
dark. Seems ok in FF, but the seconds take a while to sync with the hand. not
sure why

~~~
teejae
I like the fact that I can read the clock without looking in 2 places, just
read down a line. Well done.

------
cormullion
Nice work, and an ingenious take on the more traditional one handed
clocks/watches:

[http://24hourtime.info/2008/11/22/the-sound-of-one-hand-
tick...](http://24hourtime.info/2008/11/22/the-sound-of-one-hand-ticking/)

and

[http://24hourtime.info/2010/04/28/the-sound-of-a-one-
handed-...](http://24hourtime.info/2010/04/28/the-sound-of-a-one-handed-
clock/)

------
unoti
Cool, mesmerizing, innovative! Love it!

~~~
cubicle67
thanks :)

------
shanked
With a quick and easy modification of your code, you could make a 0 handed
clock where the current time is always lined up at the top-center of the
screen.

That way, you only have to look at one place to find the time.

~~~
cubicle67
done, but it's not the default. I've added a preferences dialog in the top
left

------
matthiaswh
A little disorienting at first, but after I adjusted to it the concept is
pretty cool. I just built an egg-timer using JS/CSS, but plan on translating
it onto an HTML5 canvas as I work my way through the learning process (via
Dive Into HTML5). Now I've yours as an example when I inevitably get stumped
by something :)

------
Meept
Can anyone else hear it ticking? (: Very cool.

